# Gamestop's Indie Game Competition



## Kreij (Jul 21, 2009)

Top prize is $100,000 for all you aspiring game creators !!


> A competition for professional and aspiring game developers has been launched offering participants a chance of winning prizes totalling USD 300,000 as well as the opportunity to pitch their game ideas to Sony, Nintendo, Electronic Arts and other big publishers at this year's D.I.C.E summit.
> 
> The Indie Game Challenge, which is being run jointly by Gamestop, The Guildhall at SMU and the Academy of Interactive Arts, is inviting individuals or teams to submit game betas and videos of pitches ahead of its October 1 closing date.
> 
> ...



_Full article at Gamesindustry.biz_


----------

